# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Rave thread

## Matt

*WE NEED A WEEKEND 
RAVE THREAD.

Party. now. 

It's late. Just post random
rave stuff until we all pass out.

* 
*
TURN THIS ON

*

*




*

----------

Sheldonna (02-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Matt



----------


## fyrenza

It isn't all one way;

it isn't all good, nor is it all bad;

it's the BALANCE of it all.

----------


## Matt

Come on. You all are fighting tonight. SodaHead. The most vicious political battleground on the web....is partying. I think we even got some of our libs in it....

----------


## Matt



----------


## fyrenza

Eh?  What's that you say?

----------


## fyrenza

'Cuz I'm pretty sure Grumpy Cat doesn't likeee it.

----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt

My music stopped. Next up on teh DJ table...




I will keep this up throughout the entire weekend. It will start back up at 10pm EST tomorrow after it ends tonight  :Smile:

----------


## fyrenza

Some BASTER messed with your vid link!!!

----------


## Matt

we need more peoples...

----------


## Matt

> Some BASTER messed with your vid link!!!


No matter what I do it wont let me repost it. Lets go to this one...

----------


## fyrenza

And I LOVED your last tune!!!

Call me an alchie/stoner, that tripped OUT,

but I do like trance!

----------


## fyrenza

Was it "One Night In Bangkok?"

----------


## Matt

This is what I listen to at the gym. It'll amp your blood pressure. It'll make you want to do more. You'll go there not wanting to do anything and run a marathon, lift a ton, and still have room to go.

----------


## Matt

> Was it "One Night In Bangkok?"


yes. by the vinyl shakerz

----------


## fyrenza

I have the Murray Head ver on a playlist, and this is the next song :

----------


## Matt

Good song^

But it's too rock for the party. Needz morez dubstepz //

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## fyrenza

Let's trance ...

----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt

You people have no idea how much fun I'm having. By myself. I'm sober as hell. I feel like im flying though.

Go through this entire thread while playing dub step. Look at every image.

I dare you to not have a seizure.

So much pop culture references in here I know half of you wont understand  :Thinking:

----------


## Matt



----------


## fyrenza

Fuck you.

and i mean it in the nicest way, possible  :Wink:

----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt

There's only one way to survive this and it ain't sober. TO THE RUM!!!!!!!!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Matt



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## Matt



----------


## fyrenza

Trance me, mo fo!  lol

----------


## Matt

Just going to step back...and let the madness flow. Oh and I used up every rave gif on Google that I can find. 

The damn SodaHead rave is still going though....

Needs more animez nerd culture...but I will spare you.

----------


## Matt

> Trance me, mo fo!  lol


This. Is. An Hour long. I've already gone though the entire thing once...and restarted it..and gotten 4 minutes in. I am literally out of my sober ass mind right now (although the rum is kicking in).

----------


## Canadianeye

I think I actually got one of them. It looked like an old video game I used to play, that my son would trounce me at. Mortal Kombat or something like that, and they were dancing on Saturday Night Fever dance floor?

----------

Matt (02-22-2014)

----------


## Matt

This is how the other side is going. It's just as chaotic. http://www.sodahead.com/living/lets-...stion-4200281/

----------


## Matt

> I think I actually got one of them. It looked like an old video game I used to play, that my son would trounce me at. Mortal Kombat or something like that, and they were dancing on Saturday Night Fever dance floor?


Yes! That's it.

----------


## Matt

Ok. I'm done. I have tachycardia right now. My blood pressure is skyrocketing. I'm either going to be the highest sober mofo on the block....or stroke out. Maybe the latter. Why take the chance lol. Peace out all.

----------


## Canadianeye

Same. Time for sleep.

----------


## fyrenza

I'm so sorry ~ IRL sort of came up,

and time with my son, talking about our lives, is my first priority,

and though I love all of y'all,

I love some of you more than others.

My bad, because I am able to multi-task to the point that I can talk, and type,

but I want to focus on these pix of real life, while I can.

----------


## fyrenza

p.s.  @Cal ~

----------

